# x1600xt no temps/fan



## mrbudgie (Oct 11, 2006)

i have 2 x1600xt gecubes in cross fire using the latest catalyst drivers (my MB is a8r32-mvp deluxe) and using ati tool beta 16

but when in ati tool i cant get any temp monitoring or fan settings does any one else have this problem, or is there a way to fix it.

thanks ian


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

what in the settings there is no fan control of temp monitoring?


----------



## mrbudgie (Oct 11, 2006)

yes matey there is no fan control settings or any settings for temparature but all other settings are there


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2006)

if you dont mind using other programs, id say use everest home edition to find your temps, and speedfan to control your fan....or use these progs to test if you have a vid card sensor / fan controller  lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2006)

gecubes

some X1600s dont have temp read outs.


----------



## Agility (Oct 16, 2006)

Which means

GeCube = Sucks

Hell whenever peopel say anything about GeCube products i'm 100% anti it.


----------



## mrbudgie (Oct 16, 2006)

the actual cards are sweet no problems i am please with them, but i am just dissappointed that they dont have any temps


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 17, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> the actual cards are sweet no problems i am please with them, but i am just dissappointed that they dont have any temps


Maybe because you crossfire them.  Since there are 2 cards, ATITool may unable to select which card to display temperature.

Just my thought.  I might be wrong.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## mrbudgie (Oct 17, 2006)

i originally only had one in and did not get any temps


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 17, 2006)

that must suck


----------



## Agility (Oct 17, 2006)

No. That must mean GeCube suck.


----------



## johannCH (Oct 30, 2006)

hi,
i have a SAPPHIRE Radeon X1650PRO 256MB DDR3 AGP (earlier X1600XT) with the same problem. with the 'ati tray tool' i get the temp/fan speed, but with the atitool 25 beta15 there is no temp/fan speed data.


-----------------------------------------------------------
PS: ENERMAX EG 495AX-VE(W) SFMA Noisetaker 485 Watt
MB: ASUS K8N-E Deluxe - NVIDIA nForce3 250Gb (Sockel 754)
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ ClawHammer
COOLER: Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu
RAM: 2 x Kingston KVR400X64C3AK2/1G PC3200/DDR400
GFX: SAPPHIRE Radeon X1650PRO 256MB DDR3 AGP
CD/DVD: Plextor PX-130A
CD/DVD RW: Plextor PX-716A
HDD: 2 x Samspung SP2504C 250GB SATA-II 8MB 7200rpm
CASE: Lian-Li PC-61


----------



## Agility (Oct 30, 2006)

Its a software bug. Hell no way would sapphire not give temperature chips into any of its card at X800 and above series.


----------



## !LoveGames (Dec 15, 2006)

My early X700Pro SAPHIRe showed Temp, and with the own OC program, Its was Great, But now i have powrcolor X1600XT, and no temp  IT sux...


----------



## taotoon (Jan 6, 2007)

ATI doesn't have on-die temperature sensor ?

Some brand of x1600xt card can monitor, some can't.


----------



## johannCH (Jan 6, 2007)

taotoon said:


> ATI doesn't have on-die temperature sensor ?
> 
> Some brand of x1600xt card can monitor, some can't.




with the newest ATITool 0.26 the temperature will be monitored. so it was a software bug.


----------

